# 70-75k Gaming rig build continued....



## devx (Jan 10, 2012)

*This is my 2nd thread and my rig was almost finalized at previous, it had become so lengthy that it has been closed.,* so here no need to be lengthy for components briefing & be precised and answer to build questionnaire is here:-

1. *What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Generic answers will not work. Be exact and avoid the word 'et cetera.')*
Ans: Purpose-Gaming & Virtualization., applications has no end & for gaming it’s FPS/TPS-RTS-RPG-MMORPG

2. *What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.*
Ans: 75k + 4k (It’s my savings).

3. *Planning to overclock?*
Ans: Yes ofcourse.

4. *Which Operating System are you planning to use?*
Ans: Basically WIN 7, Server 2008 and LINUX based.

5. *How much hard drive space is needed?*
Ans: 2 TB.

6. *Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.*
Ans: Yes I need to buy, 23” above - LED – 1920*1080.

7. *Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?*
Ans: HDD: - Seagate 80 GB HDD, Seagate 500 GB Portable., 
SPEAKER: - Frontech 4.1 JIL-1867 (I would like to buy new as i mentioned in my earlier post but can drop too if necessary).

8. *When are you planning to buy the system?*
Ans: No hurry, I’m waiting as soon as the prices get down.

9. *Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?*
Ans: Yes, many times.

10. *Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?*
Ans: Bhopal, I can buy locally if it’s in reasonable price & if not than INDORE / MUMBAI, and would like to consider online for minor components.

11. *Anything else which you would like to say?*
Ans: Yes, My preferred config. Is below & things to be taken in consideration are below the table:-



*COMPONENT*
*MAKE *
:-	
*PRICE*
 :-
Processor	Intel Core i5 2500k	12,700
Monitor	Dell ST2320L	9,800
Motherboard	MSI Z68A-GD55(B3)	10,000
Graphic Card	MSI R6950 Twin Frozer III/OC 2gb	16,200
Speakers	Logitech Z506	4,700
RAM	Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-8GBXL(4*2)	2,800
Case	Cooler Master HAF 912 Advanced	5,500
UPS	APC 1.1KVA	5,250
PSU	SeaSonic S12 620w	4,710
Keyboard	Logitech Media Keyboard K200	400
Mouse	Razer Deathadder	1,900
Mouse Pad	Razer Goliathus Fragged S - Control	591
DVD Writer	ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD	1,147
Printer	Canon MP287	3,299
CPU Cooler	Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus	2,000
Other	Cooler Master IC value 1 Thermal Compound	150
TOTAL	(Tax + Shipping)	81,147

-I would strictly like to stick with *INTEL* based machines. (No personal matters)
-I’ll be using both Windows & Linux as *dual boot*.
-I need more HDD, but not now as the price for this particular item is really not acceptable, so *i’ll buy later in mid 2012* and a USB 3.0 cable is required for *Seagate Go-Flex*.
-For monitors I already mentioned the specs, few more are [*16:9 – Antiglare (matte) – prefer Wall mount – Looks not necessary*]
-The speakers i have is not enough for gaming & movies, so i need a new one [Logitech Z506], but in case I can unmark it if something *heavily worth* is in place instead. 
-Mid Tower ATX cabinet [*Greater airflow + Looks*]
-I can go for CFX/SLI if it’s better & *under 25k + PSU* only if CFX is really better than single 6950/6970 else it's OK.
-Everyone who knows reasonable & material availability shops in *BHOPAL/INDORE* please notify me., and the last option is *MUMBAI*(Please post the address too).

-Thanks AND I apologise if I’m harsh and the link to previous thread is below.,


----------



## ico (Jan 10, 2012)

No point really in going for Crossfire/SLI. Troubles under Linux. Single card is always the way to go. Next generation AMD cards are infact even more power efficient, so 620w is fine for the future.

I hope in Virtualisation, you don't require IOMMU/PCI Passthrough. (most probably you don't) Because in that case, FX-8120 will be the way to go.

Cabinet is a toss between CM Haf 912 advanced and NZXT Tempest Evo. Head or tail - flip a coin.

I stay away from Canon products because I purchased their scanner and Canon offered zero support for Linux from their side. Luckily, SANE supports my scanner now. Canon printer will definitely work, but if I was you, I won't give my money to them. Check out HP and Epson. Epson inks are cheap.

Two shops in Mumbai. PrimeABGB.com and TheITWares.com.


----------



## S_V (Jan 10, 2012)

@devx
Hello Mate.. stick with Current Config and you won't Regret it.... That i5 Processor will perform Top notch with gaming and applications...  At present this Video card(in your Table) is very good and will perform very well with High Settings. Later when price comes down considerably you can throw other card for CFX for better gaming... Trust me, The performance with SLI/CFX is butter smooth with Good Drivers compared to Single Card with Maximum settings....so you should keep in mind about Higher PSU if planning for CFX later..

Tips:

Also for HDD..yes you have to wait for long time for prices to go down. Looks like the prices will stay high for long time. But when Prices go down... Throw 2x320 or 2x250 in RAID 0 Mode your system will run like it's crazy to Win Gold medal in Olympics. It's cheaper and better in size compared to SSD. Being RAID 0 user for really Long time(more than 10 years),, it's safe to use RAID.

example: RAID 0 vs Single HDD (OS)

With Single HDD OS, If you are extracting or Archiving say 1GB file and simultaneously trying to open applications say Browsers , Until The extracting or archiving completes the applications will not open and PC keeps rolling the Busy Icon becoz the extracting or archiving process takes all the Resources of HDD and leaves other applications to stall. They might open but its takes considerably long time than usual. 

With RAID 0 OS, This won't be a problem at all. Regardless the extracting or archiving, simultaneously opening applications and Running is never a problem. And Browsers with many Tabs opened will not hang. Even with so many addons browsers such as Chrome and Firefox will run very smooth. 

Recently many friends as well as other persons asking me that " My system is really High end but still sometimes opening applications takes lot of time and Browsers with flash sites occasionally does not respond well."  They don't really know that HDD is really important for applications too.. This is also the reason why RAID technology and SSD's became very famous in Servers and Desktop respectively. So I am writing here to avoid such confusion if in case anyone wondering about the performance of their PC's. so it's not that you Don't know all these. *So I am sorry for Hijacking your Thread*.


Speakers:

I think, extend your budget little Higher and Go for Edifier DA 5500.... This is far better than Logitech... Logitech is too much Boomy Bass instead of Clear Solid Bass. Due to that Mid Range Frequency are worse in Logitech and better in Edifier.  so if you are fan of Mid Range Frequency than you will be disappointed with Logitech. 



ico said:


> *No point really in going for Crossfire/SLI. Troubles under Linux. Single card is always the way to go*. Next generation AMD cards are infact even more power efficient, so 620w is fine for the future.



I believe CFX/SLI is always good for gaming in Higher Resolutions mate.  
If you are referring to OP then it's fine. Linux is exception so I won't say much. In windows the problems with SLI/CFX is also very very less due to regular drivers update from both Nvidia and AMD. Also we can switch off CFX/SLI from Control panel when we think single card is enough for particular games and the second card sits very cool and calm with very less power.  (Not that you don't know)


----------



## devx (Jan 10, 2012)

@ico >> Actually i'm going to use my old Intel rig too besides as a host for windows & server for linux., so no problem with GFX card issues with Linux nor with CANON printer., the other i have in options as multi-function printers for causal home use under 3.5K:-

-Canon Pixma Mp287
-Epson Stylus TX 121
-Hp Deskjet 1050
Performance and specs wise i found Canon Mp287 the best among these and i don't want to spend much on these.

In general it's a good idea to choose a brand and stick with it, especially if the majority of your current servers already use a particular brand. The reason for this is that you can't move running virtual machines (VMs) from one host to another if the hosts run on different processors (For example, a VM started on a host with an Intel processor typically crashes if it's moved while running to a host with an AMD processor) If i decide to use different brands, it's best to isolate hosts of the same brand processor into separate clusters for compatibility purposes.
And i first got FX-8120 in mind for virtualization priority based., but after watching it's reviews for gaming i let it down., so i'm taking it is a minor issue with 2500K., as it supports Intel AES-NI & VT., my Networking workload=60% linux + 40% windows 

And one last thing if my payment method is cash from prime or itwares., will there be a change in pricing compared to online prices ??


----------



## ico (Jan 10, 2012)

Clarification regarding i5-2500k. It only supports VT-x and does NOT support VT-d if guest wants to access devices on the host machine. I don't know if you need VT-d or not. But I thought I should clarify this for you.


----------



## devx (Jan 10, 2012)

@ ICO >> Thanks very much for clarifying., and i'm not going to access devices but VT-d ofcourse its a benefit., i'm not sure about the AMD-V fully supports the AMD-vi-PCI passthrough (Fully = true efficient sharing of devices across multiple guests) and if not then it's better to use Intel VT for just a single lil. cause & pure gaming is considered or to wait for i5-3570K = Fully supports VT (VTx + VTi + VTd)., but thanks i'll look forward if i found pure reviews for AMD-V 

@ SUNIL >> RAID is the only primary reason i'm not buying the HDD now., and please as you'r IT specialist help me on this virtualization factor.,  and as far as speakers are concerned my choice was Edifier C2 and then i increase the budget and now it's LOGITECH z506., Edifier DA5500 it's really good + pricy., but i'm not sure to buy speakers if CFX takes place., 

Looks at this CFX., is it good ??

ONE CONDITION:-
-	2* HIS 6790 1 Gb (8.35K) + Corsair GS 700w(5.45K) = 22,150 [Theoretically slightly better than 6950 & equals to 6970]

SECOND CONDITION:-
-	2* MSI 6850 1 Gb (9.9K) + Seasonic SS 750SJ(5.7K) = 25,550 [No Speakers = Butter naan  much much better than 6950-6970]


----------



## vickybat (Jan 10, 2012)

^^ Your mobo will support the i5 3570k when its released. Sell 2500k and drop that then.


----------



## ico (Jan 10, 2012)

devx said:


> Thanks very much for clarifying., and i'm not going to access devices but VT-d ofcourse its a benefit., i'm not sure about the AMD-V fully supports the PCI passthrough (Fully = true efficient sharing of devices across multiple guests) and if not then it's better to use Intel VT for just a single lil. cause & pure gaming is considered or to wait for i5-3570K = Fully supports VT (VTx + VTi + VTd)., but thanks i'll look forward if i found pure reviews for AMD-V


i5-3570K would support VT-d? Must be a random rumour. Intel will most likely disable it for K processors like they have done now. i5-2500 has VT-d. i5-2500K does not.

PCI Passthrough is AMD-Vi. Not AMD-V.  I always choose to be specific in naming and to the while discussing these things. FX-8120 + 990FX supports both.

Swapping the processor and getting VT-d support isn't going to hold true if a lazy arse board maker doesn't bother to release a BIOS update. Enthusiast board makers rarely pay attention to this. Some Z68 support VT-d, some don't. All because of the BIOS.

anyways, since you don't need it...it doesn't matter. 



devx said:


> Looks at this CFX., is it good ??
> 
> ONE CONDITION:-
> -	2* HIS 6790 1 Gb (8.35K) + Corsair GS 700w(5.45K) = 22,150 [Theoretically slightly better than 6950 & equals to 6970]
> ...


Stick to a single card.

It doesn't make sense for Crossfire/SLI unless you get two high-end cards. HD 6950/HD 6970/GTX 580. You've had approx 4 pages of discussion on core components now. Time to pull the trigger.


----------



## devx (Jan 10, 2012)

ico said:


> i5-3570K would support VT-d? Must be a random rumour. Intel will most likely disable it for K processors like they have done now. i5-2500 has VT-d. i5-2500K does not.
> 
> PCI Passthrough is AMD-Vi. Not AMD-V.  I always choose to be specific in naming and to the while discussing these things. FX-8120 + 990FX supports both.



Sorry., Your are right., we should be specific-It's disabled with K series., i'm really embarrassed(I have edited) And AMD-V (Virtu. + Vi) that's what i mean., INTEL is final.



> Stick to a single card.
> 
> It doesn't make sense for Crossfire/SLI unless you get two high-end cards. HD 6950/HD 6970/GTX 580. You've had approx 4 pages of discussion on core components now. Time to pull the trigger.



It doesn't make sense practically or what ??
Haha sorry my friend i just need total VFM nobody in my friends or teacher was able to answer the questions., that's why to be more clearer it got lengthy.


----------



## devx (Jan 14, 2012)

*COMPONENT*
*MAKE*
 :-	
*PRICE*
 :-
Monitor	Samsung S23A300B	10,500
Motherboard	MSI Z68A-GD55(B3)	10,000
Speakers	Logitech Z506	4,700
RAM	Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL(4*2)	3,050
PSU	Corsair GS 600w	4,500
Keyboard	Logitech Media Keyboard K200	400
Mouse	Razer Deathadder	1,900
Mouse Pad	Razer Goliathus Fragged M - Control	591
DVD Writer	ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD	1,150
Printer	Canon MP287	3,295
CPU Cooler	Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus	2,000
Other	Cooler Master IC value 1 Thermal Compound	150
*TOTAL*
*(Tax + Shipping)*
*42,236*
Huhhh.....after a long search for prices i convinced my dealer for this pricing except CPU + GPU + Cabinet + UPS., and so i *booked* rest of the parts. 

-For CPU & UPS i'm still in *search* for best prices.
-For GPU i'll wait for *7870*.
-For cabinet i'm *confused*(looks) i really like HAF 912 but it's going to cost me 7,000(VAT + Freight) and theitwares has HAF 922 with just a margin of error 7550/- (VAT + Freight)., it would be good if somehow i manage under 5.5k from Cooler Master / Corsair / NZXT / Thermaltake., help mee.


----------



## devx (Jan 18, 2012)

And today as informed by Jupiter Int. Ltd. ASRock Z68 Extreme 3 Gen-3 mobo. is available in stock with a *3 years of Indian warranty* and service center is *Digicare*.
So guys please i need your urgent help for which one to buy among:-
-ASRock Z68 Extreme 3 Gen-3
-MSI Z68A GD55-(B3)

And rest of the config. is below:-



*COMPONENT*
:-	
*MAKE*
 :-	
*PRICE*
 :-
CPU	Intel Core i5-2500k	12,500
Cabinet	Cooler Master HAF 912 Advanced	5,500
UPS	APC Back-UPS 1100v 	5,000(approx.)
*TOTAL*
	-- 	 
*23,000*


----------



## S_V (Jan 18, 2012)

My Vote goes to ASRock Z68 Extreme 3 Gen-3


----------



## Tenida (Jan 18, 2012)

Look at this 
*www.hardwarelook.com/reviews/asrock-z68-extreme3-gen3-review_125_11.html

ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 Review - HardwareLook.com

asrock z68 extreme3 gen3 review - Google Search


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 18, 2012)

ASRock board is very nice... u cud go for it.... 

or try gigabyte/asus... asus+rashi do not have issues in MP.. 

a guy is selling a new Gigabyte Z68 UD4 board in TDF market... u can try that too...


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 18, 2012)

A 80k rig should include the latest gfx atleast.

I think waiting for the HD7950 would be wise.


----------



## devx (Jan 18, 2012)

Alright friends., let's see what ASRock got to show up., and i have to quickly stop the MSI mobo. order.

@ comp@ddict >> yes., that's right., but 7870 is good enough for me as i have already increased my budget from my pocket so now no more increments left.


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey, nice config. Though, I mainly am shocked to see your keyboard + mouse. What kind of games do you prefer. Also, if you're thinking of having Linux, then my guess is you are gonna be programming more than gaming(self-experienced  ). In that case, instead of spending more on DeathAdder, go for a better keyboard.

As for PSU, you haven't mentioned its output current values. Go for something providing 50A, otherwise, system restarts are common occurrences.

Buying a separate CPU cooler is, imo, not good. The fan provided in the bundle is good enough. Buy a cooler for the cabinet itself. ^_^ (May overlook this clause, as you're gonna over-clock  )

I am really unaware about current mobo+CPU configs, so can't say about them. Haven't even seen a new piece after the one I bought like 3 years ago :'(


----------



## devx (Jan 26, 2012)

_ Hey where are my old posts............ I think it's administrator., hey ICO i'm not briefing here why did you deleted my posts _


----------



## ico (Jan 26, 2012)

devx said:


> _ Hey where are my old posts............ I think it's administrator., hey ICO i'm not briefing here why did you deleted my posts _



**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/rules-ann...-homepage-database-errors-few-posts-gone.html*



> Hello,
> 
> The main site (not the forum) is going under an overhaul. The database errors are due to that.
> 
> ...


----------



## devx (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm totally fed-up with these local sellers., i booked my config. on *26 JAN*. and still it has not arrived., it's been around 2 months now., i should have made an online purchase perhaps., although the shopkeeper himself is an gamer and it's shop is much better source than any other in whole city for gaming rigs. They just say " sorry for the inconvenience " and it's the courier problem.

_Why the hell it's happening with me., I have been waiting since years for my rig and PATIENCE is now killing me._


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 20, 2012)

flipkart ships their items within 7days. SMC within 5 days (halfway across India) & 3-4 days by ITWares (Mumbai to Guwahati). should have ordered online.


----------



## devx (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah your right., i have purchased few other stuffs from Flipkart after i booked on local., and it was a good experience but let's hope to get my shipment soon.


----------



## 101gamzer (Mar 20, 2012)

HDD price will not be stable unless after an year or so because of the flood in Thailand as significantly affected the production of HDDs


----------



## devx (Mar 29, 2012)

After a long arguments with shopkeeper i finally came to know what's the actual problem for so much of delay., the shipment was transited through a truck & it got stuck in accident., so there is a big loss of shopkeeper although it was under transit insurance luckily and my rig is gonna arrive by next week.

Does anybody that PrimeABGB provides free shipping or not ? (The prices shown in website are the final prices ? or a customer has to pay for shipping +).

*101gamzer* >> Brother.,  you'r little  late to tell that because everybody is already aware of that. 

Hey friends., my stuff has finally arrived in the shop., so i'm going to grab that as soon as possible.


----------



## devx (Apr 11, 2012)

Finally it has arrived., so please welcome *" The DIVINITY "* it's code-name 

AND *9/14 Components has arrived., still 5 more to come.*

- I'll post the pics soon., till then a short overview.



Spoiler



*img15.imageshack.us/img15/2852/img20120410215128.jpg


 


*COMPONENT*
*MAKE*
*PRICE*
*DATE*
*SOURCE*
_Processor_
	Intel Core i5-2500k	13,650	10-04-2012	Puzzle Computers/BPL

_Monitor_
	Samsung S23A300B	10,500	10-04-2012	Puzzle Computers

_Speaker	_
Logitech Z506	4,800	10-04-2012	Puzzle Computers

_Case_
	Cooler Master HAF 912 Advanced	6,599	10-04-2012	Puzzle Computers

_Mouse_
	CM Storm Inferno	2,300	10-04-2012	Puzzle Computers

_Mouse Pad_
	Razer Goliathus Fragged Speed-M	Free	10-04-2012	Puzzle Computers

_Printer_
	Canon MP287	3,500	10-04-2012	Puzzle Computers

_CPU Cooler_
	Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo	2,075	10-04-2012	Puzzle Computers

_Other_
	Cooler Master IC Value-1	150	10-04-2012	Puzzle Computers


_TOTAL_
	(Inclusive of Tax)	
*43,573* 


- I know i paid lil. more for CPU., i ordered it long ago otherwise i could have got it in lesser., similarly for MP287 followed by 200 more.

- I don't know why 912 got so expensive quickly everywhere.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 12, 2012)

^^Nice buy buddy. As you said, the CPU is overpriced.


----------



## onlytanmoy (Apr 12, 2012)

congrats on the purchase mate..nice rig you got there


----------



## devx (Apr 12, 2012)

*@ RiGOD >>* Yeah it is lil. overpriced and TheITwares is giving for 12,500  anyways thanks man.

*@ onlytanmoy >>* Thanks buddie. 

AND i think i'm the 1st one here in TDF who's going to have a Z77 Platform mobo., because the Z68 Board i need is not available at present so i got two choice for now at my price point:

1) ASRock Z77 Extreme 4 = 10,375/-
2) MSI Z77A-GD55 = 11,500/- approx.


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 12, 2012)

i am too looking for z 77 motherboards 
between i heared the asus delux board with 1 usb header is not recommed vpro in asus models is the hot selling item no idea of asrock,msi and gigagabyte if you have any updates on their prices and recommendation keep me informed


----------



## hjpotter92 (Apr 12, 2012)

I see what you got there 

Awesome rig. Congrats on your purchase mate.


----------



## devx (Apr 12, 2012)

@ *dfcols71 >>* yeah sure.,

@ *hjpotter92 >>* Thanks buddie.,


----------



## rakesh47 (Apr 16, 2012)

WHY U NO BUY CORSAIR H60 or H70....instead of buying a crappy CM CPU COOLER ...AS U SAID YOU"D OVERCLOCK...rite?


----------



## ico (Apr 16, 2012)

rakesh47 said:


> WHY U NO BUY CORSAIR H60 or H70....instead of buying a crappy CM CPU COOLER ...AS U SAID YOU"D OVERCLOCK...rite?


Do you realise it is not a big deal? Few degrees here and there. Hyper 212 Evo is less than half the cost of Corsair H50 and only slightly worse.

And these closed-loop liquid coolers from Corsair are also easily outperformed by decent and cheaper air coolers. Talk of "value of money" - Corsair H series is not. Atleast in India.


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 16, 2012)

rakesh47 said:


> WHY U NO BUY CORSAIR H60 or H70....instead of buying a crappy CM CPU COOLER ...AS U SAID YOU"D OVERCLOCK...rite?



Your writing style is irritating mate.


----------



## funskar (Apr 16, 2012)

Try for LG 23inch 3D Monitor With 3D Glass (D2342P) selling for 14k now..


----------



## devx (Apr 16, 2012)

_Brothers., can somebody suggest me an online shop from which i can get APC BR 1100va at reasonable price_., because no 1 in Bhopal is selling at good price and PRIME is offering the lowest 4,850 + 400 (Freight).,

*@ rakesh47 >>* EVO is not a crapy cooler man., instead it's a VFM product. 

*@ funskar >>* Thanks for the suggestion man., but i think you didn't notice that i already purchased SAMSUNG and at present 3D stuff is not i need neither'am fond of. (My eye sight is already too weak )


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 18, 2012)

in case u have not bought gpu contact smc international pm them in some forums or buy directly from website limited pieces only available


----------



## devx (Apr 18, 2012)

@ dfcols >> Thanks buddie., and i already booked it 

AND i got the *ASRock Z77 Extreme 4* today and _ASUS 24B3ST_ on 14th., i'll update the price details and pics soon when i get all the components.


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 18, 2012)

by the way what would be the cost of asrockz 77 extreme 6 mb


----------



## devx (Apr 20, 2012)

NO idea yaar., because both Mediaman & Jupiter assigns different prices.., wait till it arrive in stock.


----------



## devx (Apr 21, 2012)

_I DON'T KNOW IN WHICH NAKSHATRA I THOUGHT TO PURCHASE_., everything from the beginning., from a single item to multiple., all have been delayed to arrive  
AND now., i ordered_ G Skill Ripjaws X 8gb kit + Corsair GS 600_ from TheITwares on 16 and after 2 days they'r telling me that G Skill is not in stock  and it would take a week for availability so they offered my Corsair Vengeance at same price and going to shipped soon.
But where is my material., and there mail support is too lazy to reply.



> P.S AND acc. to a 7850 OC post at forums.overclockers.co.uk  7850 is also a good option if OC'ed than stock 7870 (I was going to buy) at lower price., 7850 is good for most of the games at avg. FPS and i can OC if playing BF3 like games to max out.
> 
> so what is my question here is it is worth to buy ?? if YES than i should wait for MSI R7850 OC or should grab a SAPPHIRE HD 7850 2GB ?
> 
> my doubt of concern rise upon the material of SAPPHIRE cards., i don't want any RMA very soon + with the saved money i'll be able to buy 2 second hand HDD for RAID 0


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 21, 2012)

sapphire is a good  card but don't know about their rma in india
as for itwares call rahul and enquire
if you are buying from itwares why dont you get the his 7850 ice q also from them


----------



## devx (Apr 21, 2012)

Okz., i'll ask'em about MSI 7870 OC & HIS 7850 ICE Q., and i don't know who's rahul neither i have it's no.


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 21, 2012)

itwares ph no-rahul is the boss of itwares


----------



## devx (Apr 22, 2012)

Oops., thanks for the info 

GALLERY Time 

1) ASRock Z77 Extreme 4



Spoiler



*img805.imageshack.us/img805/2219/dscf1059q.jpg





Spoiler



*img832.imageshack.us/img832/6900/dscf1074l.jpg





Spoiler



*img152.imageshack.us/img152/8619/dscf1079.jpg





Spoiler



*img256.imageshack.us/img256/2695/dscf1072e.jpg





Spoiler



*img51.imageshack.us/img51/2145/dscf1071ej.jpg





Spoiler



*img850.imageshack.us/img850/1591/dscf1076i.jpg


----------



## 1manshow (Apr 22, 2012)

devx said:


> i ordered_ G Skill Ripjaws X 8gb kit + Corsair GS 600_ from TheITwares on 16 and after 2 days they'r telling me that _G Skill is not in stock  and it would take a week for availability so they offered my Corsair Vengeance at *same* price and going to shipped soon._
> But where is my material., and there mail support is too lazy to reply.



That is good for you, they charged me 200 extra for Corsair Vengeance as G.Skill was not in stock. Dunno why different policies per customer?


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 22, 2012)

congrat devx on your z77 asrock extreme 4 nice pics


----------



## devx (Apr 22, 2012)

*@ 1manshow >>* Every seller always tries to get more & more profit from every customer.

*@ dfcols71 >>*  There are lot other to post


----------



## devx (Apr 24, 2012)

THANKS TO ALL THE TDF guys for your Suggestions & Tips 

NOTE: Finally my machine got started  though i'm using my older HDD 80GB  and the PC is running like SuperFast Express  great exp. as i jumped from PENTIUM D to CORE i5 (K designated series).

Please do help in my UPS query & i got the US power supply cable with GS 600., currently i'm using my older SMPS cable., so what to do NOW., is there any conversion system available ??


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 25, 2012)

^^Of course there is. You can buy good quality converters locally for around Rs.100. I'm using the same for my TV.


----------



## devx (Apr 25, 2012)

Alright thanks buddie 



*COMPONENT*
*MAKE*
*PRICE*
*DATE*
*SOURCE*
_Motherboard_
	ASRock Z77 Extreme 4	10,395	17-04-2012	Mediaman	   

_GPU_
	       --	--	--	   

_RAM_
	Corsair Vengeance 8gb kit	3,100	20-04-2012	TheITwares	   

_UPS_
	APC BR-1100va	5,400	19-04-2012	Globus / BPL	   

_PSU_
	Corsair GS600	4,400	20-04-2012	TheITwares	   

_DVD Burner_
	ASUS 24-B3ST Sata (Black)	1,109	14-04-2012	Flipkart	   

*TOTAL*
*24.404/-*
*NOTE: *Mediaman gave me high price and i don't want to wait anymore so i bought it AND APC UPS are not available in here at reasonable prices.


----------



## devx (Jul 25, 2012)

*COMPONENT*
*MAKE*
*PRICE*
*DATE*
*SOURCE*
_GPU_
	       Sapphire HD 7850	15,392	24-05-2012	   MD Comp./Kol

_HDD_
	Seagate 1 TB 7200rpm	5,109	28-05-2012	Flipkart	   

*TOTAL*
*20.501/-*


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Oct 4, 2012)

@devx pls !!!!!!!tell me if u have probs with the mobo cause im goin to buy it soon and need advice and a lil performance tweak before buying it cause a dont want a RMA!!


----------



## devx (Oct 24, 2012)

Brother sorry for the very late reply., and here's the answer for your query > So far i haven't found any problem with Z77 Extreme 4, it's a really good board and perform better than any in it's segment, it's good for above than mild OC but you can't expect a wild OC


----------

